# Thinking of adding a new door



## ITParalegal (Jun 1, 2007)

My kitchen has a std 35x50 window on one wall. Since I only have a side door and no rear door I was thinking of using this window as a starting point for adding a door. 
The house is brick
There are two electrical outlets on that wall that I never use anyways, and since I am re-wiring (my wires are aluminum), I will delete that wiring.

Any suggestions on getting started cutting through brick for this project?
I will be examining the wall for support and a nice sized  header


----------



## CraigFL (Jun 1, 2007)

You just rent one of those big concrete saws, set it to the depth of the brick and have at it...


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 1, 2007)

Hello ITParalegal:
You are in a good position there, you should have a header and lintel for the brick already and at the proper height for a door. You only need to cut downward on each side, maintaining the same opening size. The opening should accomodate a 30" door then, with room to spare.
A diamond blade saw with water injection (to keep down dust) should do the trick for you.
Glenn


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 1, 2007)

Have someone stand by with a hose and sprayer if you need to to keep the dust to a minimum.

Mark your cuts with a crayon because you will lose a chalk line either to the dust or the water.


----------



## AndyD5 (Sep 5, 2007)

we cut out a window for a room addition entry in our city we weren't allowed to erase the electrical outlets you might want to check on that  wwe left them there but had to run a new wire between them over the header


----------

